# Pepper mills and a knot



## bluedot (Dec 1, 2014)

Here are two completed mills and one that needs some more finish. I was concerned about the knot when I cut the blank but was pleasantly surprised with the out come. Comments welcome.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice work Dan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 1, 2014)

Love the knot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 1, 2014)

Worked out well Dan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice work, Dan. I think the only problem with pepper mills for me is with my OCD I'd forever be trying to line up the grain every time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Knotty & Nice really like the simple lines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 2, 2014)

Very nice work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

